# Lt 1018



## jsleeper (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I have posted questions about my 8n but nothing about my Cub. I have a LT 1018 42" lawn tractor and I cannot seem to get it to cut evenly. About a year ago I hit a big root and Bent the spindal shaft for the right side blade. I replaced that and it is better but it still leaves a small mowhawk on the right side. Should I replace the bearing housing also or do I just need to align the deck better? Any help would be great thanks, Justin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Justin, I replied to your post asking about the Gator Blades. I think the issue that may be causing the problem with the Gator Blades could be causing this problem as well.


----------

